# المرأة والكبرياء



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2010)

المرأة والكبرياء*

قال أحد الفلاسفة اليونان:*​ 
*إن كل جمال المرأة
يتلاشى إذا خالطه

 "الكبرياء والتعالي"..
 
ليست عظمة الإنسان أن ينتفخ كالفقاعة الفارغة ثم ينفجر جداره الهش

وكأنه لم يكن منذ لحظة.

فالإنسان الذي يسيطر عليه الكبرياء يعيش مرضا خبيثا يقتله ببطء

دون أن يدري.

إن المرأة الفاضلة هي التي لاتصيبها جرثومة الكبرياء،

فهي تمتلك المناعة ضد هذا المرض الخبيث

الذي يأكل عظم وعضل الحياة فيحولها

إلى خراب ودمار.

"

لايمكن أن يجتمع الكبرياء بالرقة في

نفس المرأة ".

فلا شك أن روح الوداعة واللطف

والحنان والحب

لا يمكن أن يتفق مع روح الكبرياءأبدا.

والمرأة التي لها زينة الروح الوديع

الهادئ -الذي هو عندالله كثير الثمن-

لا يمكن أن يكون فيها كبرياء على الإطلاق.

لكن لماذا يعتبر الكبرياء مدمرا للمرأة؟

:download:

لأنه يعيق دورها الرئيسي في الحياة

وهو الأمومة،

فلا يمكن أن تقوم المرأة بدور الأم وتنكر

ذاتها وتفني حياتها

في سبيل إسعاد أبنائها

دون أن تشعربأنها قد ضحت أو فعلت شيئا،

ما بل هو نابع من أعماقها.



إنكارالذات فضيلة يبشر بها

الرجال وتمارسها النساء".

ومن هذا تتضح لناصورة المرأة أنها

أكثر تواضعا من الرجل

بصفة عامة،

ولكن إن وجدت المرأة المتكبرة في بيت ما

فالويل كل الويل لزوج هذه المرأة

وأولادها والمحيطين بها. 

أما المرأة المتواضعة فهي التي تشبههابالغصن

الذي يحمل ثمارا كثيرة

وهذا يؤدي إلى انحنائه للأسفل،

أما الغصن الفارغ غير النافع فيبقى

منتصبا لأعلى

رغم عدم فائدته!

اكتشفي أعماقك!

واطردي كل مشاعر الكبرياء وحتي ولو

كانت صغيرة جدا

حتما لأنها ستقودك إلى الدمار.

:smi411:

منقوووووووول​*


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2010)

> *واطردي كل مشاعر الكبرياء وحتي ولو
> 
> كانت صغيرة جدا
> 
> ...



موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااا لتعبك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااا
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا لتعبك
> 
> ...


أشكرك أستاذتى candy shop
لتشجيعكم
الرب يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## asmicheal (11 فبراير 2010)

الكبرياء 
احمممم
على اية 
لو اى حد فينا يملك ما فية او ما يبدعة 
كان الواحد يتغر ويتكبر 
لكن اى عمل او خلقة بغير نفخة اللة المحيية تراب ورماد


من يدك الجميع يا رب 
ومن يدك اعطيناك 

شكرا  ربنا موجود موضوع اختيارة موفق


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> الكبرياء
> احمممم
> على اية
> لو اى حد فينا يملك ما فية او ما يبدعة
> ...



أشكرك أستاذتى asmichea
لتشجيعكم
الرب يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## Mason (16 فبراير 2010)

_ميرسى أوى على الموضوع _

_ربنا يبارك خدمتك_​


----------



## +febronia+ (18 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا
شكرا شكرا*
*شكرا شكرا شكرا*​


----------

